# logging equipment



## ashmo75 (Dec 3, 2012)

so i have been starting this new trend, dont know if anyone else has gone into it. but i have started to collect diecast models of logging equipment and play with them, maybe one day in the future make a movie? not sure yet, but im exctied cause im getting so many. im now hooked on logging videos, tractors, and logging equipment. its pretty epic needless to say! 
im gonna post a couple pics up here soon, just thoughts on what everyone thought


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 3, 2012)

:msp_mellow:


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 3, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> :msp_mellow:



+1


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 3, 2012)

Ashmo is that a pic of you?


----------



## paccity (Dec 3, 2012)

show them, see what ya got.


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2012)

I have this.

View attachment 265404


Ashmo was at the Montannaaaaaaa GTG.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> I have this.
> 
> View attachment 265404
> 
> ...



Don't forget the little FS logging truck.


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2012)

View attachment 265409
View attachment 265410
View attachment 265411


Barbies can be used to stage Kinsey-like photos. :msp_smile:


----------



## redprospector (Dec 3, 2012)

My wife say's that these are my toy's.












Andy


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 3, 2012)

sometimes the toys get bigger the older you get... yer a gurl so yer probably immune.

it goes hot wheels, tonka, four wheeler, hatchback, big ugly truck, skidder, log truck, excavator, pretty soon you got one of those big arsed dump trucks what they use for strip mining... and no where to park it

Welcome...


----------



## ashmo75 (Dec 4, 2012)

i wasnt that into barbies when i was little, used to rip their heads off or cut their hands and feet off.
this is the log loader that we have so far, were getting more


----------



## slowp (Dec 4, 2012)

We discovered that nail polish remover would take off their facial features. You can tie a Barbie to a Banty chicken and have races, except the Barbies don't stay upright for very long.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 5, 2012)

Trail Rat said:


> Dusted off some "old iron" for this odd show and tell thread. It _is_ indeed running in the third shot, but my camera seems to have failed in capturing the action
> 
> View attachment 265760
> View attachment 265761
> View attachment 265762



Ive got one of those!!! have the wagon and a hommade plow lol

When I get home i'll get pics of my hand crank toy steam donkey... complete with real chokers. :cool2:

Btw a cheaper alternative to the pellet things is sterno... just scoop some up and stick it in.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 5, 2012)

Trail Rat said:


> Nice. My Pops picked it up for me at a swap meet when I was a kid, been haulin' it around with me ever since.
> 
> Good call on the Sterno, still running it off the same stash of bricks I had in the 80s.



To make it totally legit there needs to be atleast 1-2 mini-horrific mini-accidents every time it's fired up


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 5, 2012)

Trail Rat said:


> Nice. My Pops picked it up for me at a swap meet when I was a kid, been haulin' it around with me ever since.
> 
> Good call on the Sterno, still running it off the same stash of bricks I had in the 80s.



If i remember right i put a lil tinfoil in the bottom just to protect the metal. lot cheaper than those bricks!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 5, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> To make it totally legit there needs to be atleast 1-2 mini-horrific mini-accidents every time it's fired up



Oh they happen!


----------



## slowp (Dec 5, 2012)

At one of the Forest Service basic logging systems trainings, they had a table top yarder. When it was my turn, I hooked on too many toy logs and the guylines pulled out and the yarder tipped over. 

I was just tryin' to make it a good turn!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 5, 2012)

slowp said:


> At one of the Forest Service basic logging systems trainings, they had a table top yarder. When it was my turn, I hooked on too many toy logs and the guylines pulled out and the yarder tipped over.
> 
> I was just tryin' to make it a good turn!



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ashmo75 (Dec 10, 2012)

slowp said:


> We discovered that nail polish remover would take off their facial features. You can tie a Barbie to a Banty chicken and have races, except the Barbies don't stay upright for very long.



a barbie makes great blow up items, although i was rebellious when i was young, i was more into boy clothes and g.i joes and army men, rc cars made it easy to run a barbie over or burry her in the dirt. im a tomboy so i get it from my dad whose a logger in Oregon, like father like daughter


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 10, 2012)

redprospector said:


> My wife say's that these are my toy's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you had any trouble out of that 450B. We had a 450C and it was nothing but trouble.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 10, 2012)

husqvarnaguy said:


> Have you had any trouble out of that 450B. We had a 450C and it was nothing but trouble.



Not really. I put a set of steering clutches & brakes in it and haven't looked back. Well, except when I'm backing up. 

Andy


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 11, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Not really. I put a set of steering clutches & brakes in it and haven't looked back. Well, except when I'm backing up.
> 
> Andy



How many hours. Ours kept crackin heads. We put 2 on it and the dealer put 1 on it but they all kept crackin. The transmission was weak too.


----------

